# Best looking bike



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

this is just a thread for bikes that you guys think look cool... could be a ht, a fs, a pro's bike or yours... what ever you think looks good...

here are some of my favorites:



















those are my fav pro bikes...

i still need a fav ht though.... so lets see some pics!!!


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Soooooooooooooo sexy!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

El Chingon said:


> Soooooooooooooo sexy!


i like the front rim!!!

is that mud?

i like the shivers and the frame a lot tho


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Everyone asks me about the rims. When I bought it, it was black. It has just kind of faded over time. It is a Rhyno lite. Sun must have botched the anodized finish or something.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

gotta love the old skool cannondales!!


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

nice....










but if i get one it'll look more like this...










i like single crowns.


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

1. DH bike: Sinister R9
2. FR: Intense Uzzi VPX
3. HT: 24 LeToy


----------



## Felpur (Jan 22, 2004)

I think my bike is pretty "pimp" 








I would have to say the Knolly vtach are the best looking rides out right now.....
I also like the lines of the Ellsworth Jokers.......


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Sexyness










And this vp-free someone posted here once. Which is currently selling on Ebay.


----------



## Ska-T (Jun 30, 2004)

Here's my DH rig and my hardtail


----------



## gigamanx (Feb 26, 2004)

Ska-T said:


> Here's my DH rig and my hardtail
> 
> That is a sexy color, I like the sherman camo with it. Very cool!


----------



## DanD (Jan 15, 2004)

El Chingon said:


> Everyone asks me about the rims. When I bought it, it was black. It has just kind of faded over time. It is a Rhyno lite. Sun must have botched the anodized finish or something.


ya, my rear rhyno did the exact same thing.


----------



## Cunning Linguist (Mar 8, 2004)

*Hot*

This is one hot bike and it is for sale in the classifieds right now!


----------



## VIA (Feb 12, 2004)

Here is my present and future ride.
Future looks realy SEXY...


----------



## steelduck (Jul 12, 2004)

I like my Heckler.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

steelduck said:


> I like my Heckler.


i like your heckler too!


----------



## StandAblaze (Oct 20, 2004)

i love the morewoods


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

*Nicolai*

I like any of the Nicolai frames, but the M-Pire DH bike has got to be my favorite. I can't wait until I get enough spare change to get one in ano black. That'll be the day.


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

im liking the gemini's!


----------



## OneBlueJoker (Apr 15, 2004)

Heres my urban azonic ds-1...its a really sweet ride....im to embarrased to show my FS


----------



## themarsvolta55 (Dec 23, 2004)

OneBlueJoker said:


> Heres my urban azonic ds-1...its a really sweet ride....im to embarrased to show my FS


dont be..... lets see it


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

Cunning Linguist said:


> This is one hot bike and it is for sale in the classifieds right now!


whoa... does that 888 have straight crowns???

that is the first one that i have seen that has them... screw the pink gemini, this bike kicks @$$!!!


----------



## OneBlueJoker (Apr 15, 2004)

*joker*

fine fine...dont be ranting against me because its a piece!!! ive been trying to sell it for a big hit


----------



## double_a (Dec 27, 2004)

I myself am not worried about a bike looking "good", but wether it has personailyt or not.
Such as Ska-t's DH rig and VIA's Devinci


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

i like my bike...

actually, besides liking my bike, i really like this picture!!


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> i like my bike...
> 
> actually, besides liking my bike, i really like this picture!!


I liek my bikes...

V10
AC1
Titan.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> I liek my bikes...
> 
> V10
> AC1
> Titan.


what hapened to the front rim???

IT"S NOT GREEN!!!


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> what hapened to the front rim???
> 
> IT"S NOT GREEN!!!


 I was too poor to afford the other one from my friend.


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

DanD said:


> ya, my rear rhyno did the exact same thing.


 That's weird danny, mine have been perfectly fine so far.


----------



## Shibby (Jan 13, 2004)

*This is the one....*

In terms of:


frame quality 
frame looks 
build quality 
overall appeal 
 006-007's bike wins out on all counts. Blue Knolly V-Tach w/888, full Diabolous, etc, etc....pretty tough to beat in my books


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Shibby said:


> In terms of:
> 
> 
> frame quality
> ...


 Absolute winner. NO question at all... ::drool::

Did I say ::drool:: already?


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

weyless green, VP free with blue flames and I like the Red Vtech's


----------



## bentimby (Jul 2, 2004)

shes a badass...


----------



## TheSherpa (Jan 15, 2004)

It's a tie between an M-Pire and a V-Tach. :drool: on both


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

DH-Turner DHR/05 V10/Demo 8
FR-Demo 9/That painted VP-Free
HT-Evil Imperial


----------



## BansheeHucker (Dec 19, 2004)

those all are all right, not really, but here is what you all should be riding, bentimby knows what to ride though


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

i think the demo 8 pro is pretty sexy with that fox fork on the front.


----------



## BJ- (Jan 28, 2004)

i thought this was pretty neat...

(but apart from my DEMO from what ive seen on the Yeti DH 303 makes it the sexyest bike by far)


----------



## Ace_Jellyfish (Dec 12, 2004)

i think my bikes are the sexiest, but only when im on them


----------



## e<i>o (May 22, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Absolute winner. NO question at all... ::drool::


The black one I saw with the Avalanche gives me wood.


----------



## Gemini (Jan 29, 2004)

*Another beauty*

I Love the Gemini


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

That Knolly is sooooo sick.... So are most of the other bikes in here but that thing is badass. I would post mine up but my bike isn't great so..


----------



## DJrider04 (May 4, 2004)




----------



## .WestCoastHucker. (Jan 14, 2004)

my un-biased opinion......


----------



## M1_joel (Mar 9, 2004)

DJrider04 said:


>


who did this paint job ? gotta link?

very sweet.


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

That paintjob was done by bullitboy on Busted Spoke Forums. I'll get the link


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

http://www.bustedspoke.com/Forum/viewtopic.php?t=8912
there it is. He does some pretty sweet work.


----------



## Andrewpalooza (Dec 7, 2004)

BJ- said:


> i thought this was pretty neat...
> 
> (but apart from my DEMO from what ive seen on the Yeti DH 303 makes it the sexyest bike by far)


I'll agree that the Yeti 303 looks amazing. And I've only seen the CAD drawing on their website. The suspension doesn't pivot - it slides on rails, or both. Something like that. I can't wait to see a completed bike.


----------



## DJrider04 (May 4, 2004)

Actually it was his friend that did it...not him.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

the more color the better....at least for a non XC bike


----------



## JustFuzzIt (Nov 27, 2004)

santacruz jackal


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

JustFuzzIt said:


> santacruz jackal


If i was SC i would definitely have made a kit for that bike as a SS. Who is going to use it for 4X and DS when you have bikes such as the Blur 4X and the Chameleon. People who buy it will just use it as a DJ and Urban bike and what better way to do that than single speed (imo)


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Absolute winner. NO question at all... ::drool::


Thanks for posting mine for me guys, been so [email protected]#[email protected]#$ busy lately have missed a lot on the forum.....

I am a fan of ANY of the V-tachs.....

TJ


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

006_007 said:


> Thanks for posting mine for me guys, been so [email protected]#[email protected]#$ busy lately have missed a lot on the forum.....
> 
> I am a fan of ANY of the V-tachs.....
> 
> TJ


V-tachs might be ok...

but nothing can beat this!!

BWAHAHAHA!!! It was just repainted (brakes, rims, frame, etc...)


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> V-tachs might be ok...
> 
> but nothing can beat this!!
> 
> BWAHAHAHA!!! It was just repainted (brakes, rims, frame, etc...)


 Is that your's? That's fricken hot!!! :drool: What is it? I can't tell from this angle and the paint...


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

COmtbiker12 said:


> Is that your's? That's fricken hot!!! :drool: What is it? I can't tell from this angle and the paint...


Im hoping thats photoshopped ( i think it is by the levers and the slight "paint" from the rims to the wheels..)


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

006_007 said:


> Thanks for posting mine for me guys, been so [email protected]#[email protected]#$ busy lately have missed a lot on the forum.....
> 
> I am a fan of ANY of the V-tachs.....
> 
> TJ


V-Tachs are ok...

but this is obliously the best

custom painted brakes, wheels, grips (dyed), and frame...

BWAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> V-Tachs are ok...
> 
> but this is obliously the best
> 
> ...


Double post?...


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> V-Tachs are ok...
> 
> but this is obliously the best
> 
> ...


sorry for the double post, i didn't see there was a second page...

anyway, ya it is photoshopped (i'm almost as good as e_o, aren't i?)

it's a marin rocky ridge, just upgraded...._


----------



## .thumper. (Jan 13, 2005)

Yeah - that is a good job photoshopping. The giveaway for me is the fact that there isn't any purple through the left pedal.


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

JBsoxB said:


> sorry for the double post, i didn't see there was a second page...
> 
> anyway, ya it is photoshopped (i'm almost as good as e_o, aren't i?)
> 
> it's a marin rocky ridge, just upgraded...._


_

All you need for that is some fuzzy dice and you be da super-pimp._


----------



## ucsbwsr (May 12, 2004)

Big and Burly


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

ucsbwsr said:


> Big and Burly


ya, well, Big, Burly, AND PINK!!!

this is a real man's bike.


----------



## MD Bullit (Feb 14, 2004)

yeah, I like it too...


----------



## kyle (Jan 12, 2004)

*my old Diesel*

this bike was heaven at Mt.Creek until it cracked at the welds for the shock mounts on the monocque. I had it powdercoated just a month earlier but I got it done for free plus I had just gotten the shock pushed! Trek is giving me a Session frameset for the warranty.


----------



## freerider67 (Dec 2, 2004)

*sexyness indeed*



Prechrysler said:


> Sexyness
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yes i must agree the 7.7 is very sexy.


----------



## puttsey (Oct 16, 2004)

i love these bikes, im saving up fer the 223


----------



## Master_Jako (Mar 27, 2004)

I like both very much.


----------



## i like downhill (May 15, 2004)

my freeride machine....nothing touches it.


----------



## twouareks (May 13, 2004)

Andrewpalooza said:


> I like any of the Nicolai frames, but the M-Pire DH bike has got to be my favorite. I can't wait until I get enough spare change to get one in ano black. That'll be the day.


I thin kall the Nicolai frames look really good. I hope I can get one someday too!


----------



## Trond (Mar 7, 2004)

My bike


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

Trond said:


> My bike


 That's sweeeeeet. :drool: If nothing for the fact that its got the Avy with the piggy back and its a rare ventana that I've seen once in my life.


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

this thread is helping me get through winter.. drool


----------



## mosplat (Jan 21, 2004)

MTBSully said:


> this thread is helping me get through winter.. drool


DITTO.


----------



## E30Evolution (Sep 18, 2004)

You cant possibly have pictures of badass bikes with out an Imperial being in the mix..


----------



## CanadianHooligan (Jul 8, 2004)

All really nice bikes,i like the Knolly the most probably its b*tchin.

here are a couple of nice bikes, one FS and one HT.


----------



## bomber (Jan 13, 2004)

This is for sale in the classifieds. Put regular rotors and an all black fork on that thing and it would be pretty much my dream bike.

I want to buy that thing but I dont have an extra $2k laying around  Crap.


----------



## flatulentfox (Aug 27, 2004)

*this one came up in your thread about cool looking bikes*

a few months ago..

sooo sexy, best/cleanest bike i have ever seen


----------



## TWISTED (Feb 13, 2004)

Here's my old DH bike, I hand polished it myself. It's the original prototype 9point5. Is it cool or ugly? should I put it back together with my new 66rc 170?


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

E30Evolution said:


> You cant possibly have pictures of badass bikes with out an Imperial being in the mix..


especially one with a mazo fok that has discolored tires due to a bag photoshop!


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

Trond said:


> My bike


theres one of those a a lbs and it has a marzocchi monster and it is b!tching.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Planet X*

I think my planet x is gonna be sweet when it's finished. Just waiting on a Rohloff chain and a Race Face FR BB.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Planet X Aramadillo*

I think my P X is gonna be sweet when it's finished (my winter project). Just waiting on a few more parts that are back ordered. It will also be Shimano free.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Planet X Armadillo*

I think My P X is gonna be pretty cool when it's finished. Just waitng on some back ordered parts. It's also Shimano free.


----------



## MD Bullit (Feb 14, 2004)

zoomie67 said:


> I think my P X is gonna be sweet when it's finished (my winter project). Just waiting on a few more parts that are back ordered. It will also be Shimano free.


i would consider investing in some non-shimano air for the tires as well.


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

bomber said:


> This is for sale in the classifieds. Put regular rotors and an all black fork on that thing and it would be pretty much my dream bike.
> 
> I want to buy that thing but I dont have an extra $2k laying around  Crap.


That is a sweet bike. What do you have against wavy rotors.


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

My favorites-


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

If that black demo I just posted had 05 Shiver it would be a knockout.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

MD Bullit said:


> i would consider investing in some non-shimano air for the tires as well.


Got the tires mail order but my tubes being held up by my back ordered Rohloff chain. But thanks for the suggestion. Like I said it's my winter project, like work in progress.


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

if i had it, it would sleep right next to me.


----------



## MD Bullit (Feb 14, 2004)

zoomie67 said:


> Got the tires mail order but my tubes being held up by my back ordered Rohloff chain. But thanks for the suggestion. Like I said it's my winter project, like work in progress.


 why a rohloff chain, rather than a SRAM, wipperman, etc?


----------



## COmtbiker12 (Jan 12, 2004)

MD Bullit said:


> why a rohloff chain, rather than a SRAM, wipperman, etc?


 Maybe it's got the most bling.


----------



## DHRich (Jan 29, 2004)

*How's this???*

lets play


----------



## FreeRiderFraser (Apr 17, 2004)

If bikes were like people, those first couple bikes would be fat chicks.


----------



## RyBread (Jan 1, 2004)

FreeRiderFraser said:


> If bikes were like people, those first couple bikes would be fat chicks.


do you mean to say that we buy really heavy bikes, then realize that weight is bad? so then we go get the sleak sexy light wieght suff?


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

That demo 9 has HUGE tires


----------



## Red Bull (Aug 27, 2004)

MTBSully said:


> That demo 9 has HUGE tires


Thats what people are referring to when they say 3" Gazzi's


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

DHRich said:


> lets play


Wow that is a nice bike


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

MTBSully said:


> That demo 9 has HUGE tires


Those would be Nokian Gazza *3.0* They are quite large.


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

Red Bull said:


> Thats what people are referring to when they say 3" Gazzi's


o sorry I did not know you already posted that.


----------



## Fooly_CoolyOo (Jan 25, 2005)

*...drool....*

The hottest bike of all time. How could you guys forget this thing.


----------



## MTBSully (Sep 18, 2004)

are they 24"? Cuz they just look *massive*


----------



## Ivan the Terrible (Jan 23, 2004)

*This Cannondale*

I'm rather fond of my personal Cannondale. Works well for alot of different riding situations.


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

MTBSully said:


> are they 24"? Cuz they just look *massive*


No they are not 24".


----------



## RyBread (Jan 1, 2004)

SC Blur 4x in powdercoat orange anyone?


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Rohloff you ask?*



MD Bullit said:


> why a rohloff chain, rather than a SRAM, wipperman, etc?


I had a Rohloff on a road bike that lasted 8 yrs. before it needed replaced. The Rohloff only set me back $38.00, a SRAM ($21.00 - $30.00) or Wipperman ($30.00-$60.00) would have cost almost as much or more. I just like the Rohloff (easy on the drivetrain and low maintenance. Anyway I am building this one to be the bike I always wanted and never had it aint about bling it's just what I want.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

this is good looking too!


----------



## firefighter (Jan 22, 2004)

*the sexiest*

my vpp


----------



## DeJean (Feb 4, 2005)

My little rig


----------



## steelduck (Jul 12, 2004)

My fiends ex-Hollowpoint:










My ex-planex-x Armadillo:


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Death Metal*

If Lemmy rode MTB's, this is what he'd ride. And thats not to say Lemmy is in any way sexy


----------



## drumstix (Dec 31, 2003)

04 orange bullit,


----------



## yangpei (Apr 18, 2004)

*Faith*

I've never been a big fan of Giant bicycles, but their new Faith looks pretty good.


----------



## JBsoxB (May 18, 2004)

how bout dis one?


----------



## nowhereman (Jul 23, 2004)

*This is mine*

Do almost anything.


----------



## RM7 (May 6, 2004)

Very nice bikes on this thread indead, I am pretty happy with my new ASX also.


----------



## afireinside (Apr 12, 2004)

I think that paint job is really ugly. Via's Devinci gets my vote for best looking so far.


----------



## hardcore newbie (Nov 6, 2004)

yangpei said:


> This bike is hot! The girl's okay as well.


you got that off of wades cycles right?


----------



## Surfinguru (Feb 6, 2004)

'05 888RC is on the way to replace the Slider+


----------



## MX 887 (Nov 2, 2004)

DeJean said:


> My little rig


M3's look so good in silver.


----------



## nobody242424 (Nov 19, 2004)

gotta love the new yeti 303


----------

